# Palo Verde



## Yvonne G (May 31, 2009)

The Palo Verde tree grows in the Mojave desert. I have one planted in my Russian tortoise pen. Here's a long view of it:







I tried to show you the bees, but my camera doesn't pick them up. The tree absolutely HUMS with bees this time of year. There are probably over 100 of them in this next picture, but all you can see is the big black carpenter bee right in the middle of the picture:






Yvonne


----------



## Isa (May 31, 2009)

Yvonne, 
Really nice tree  It looks beautiful in the enclosure BUT it must be a little scary with all the bees  Do they go after you or just fly around the tree?


----------



## Yvonne G (May 31, 2009)

Those flowers have to have the most honey or pollen or whatever bees want, of any tree, because when it blooms, the bees simply flock to it. They aren't the least bit interested in me or the tortoises, just the blossoms.

Yvonne


----------



## Crazy1 (May 31, 2009)

Beautiful pics Yvonne. We have one of those at work and the bees as you said just love it but so do the finches. They seem to flock to it maybe its the bees they are following?


----------



## Stazz (May 31, 2009)

Yvonne thats a stunning tree - I love it. Must create some lovely shade for your torts. The sound of a a whole lot of bees scares me...


----------



## dmmj (Jun 1, 2009)

wait a minute someone said all the bees were dying? what gives?


----------



## desertsss (Jun 1, 2009)

bees are dying in specific locations, but not everywhere, and that is why where they still thrive you are not supposed to kill them. You can call and have them relocated if they are bothering but it depends....as far as I know. I am sure someone else will have more knowledge about it. I think that is beautiful though Yvonne, and if they don't "bug" you awesome.


----------

